# BEST COLOR INTERIOR 4 KANDY GREEN?



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HELP ME.... :biggrin: PIX WOULD HELP IF U HAVE ANY


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: IZ THERE ANY OTHER COLORZ DAT GO WIT KANDY GREEN MINEZ GONNA B A DARK GREEN....


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

WHITE,PURPLE,OR LIME GREEN :thumbsup: U CAN DO PEANUT BUTTER ALSO ITS JUST PLAYED OUT


----------



## WerkIt217 (Jan 30, 2005)

A white or gold would look dope with candy green


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

off white/eggshell type color would look nice......piping or accent trim in a darker green


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

I like white homie but hard to keep clean!


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

yellow? lol


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

KOO THANX EVERY1 DON'T KNO BOUT DAT YELLOW....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

hot pink with rainbow piping just like ur g / string ....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Apr 8 2005, 05:25 AM
> *hot pink with rainbow piping just like ur g / string ....
> [snapback]2971282[/snapback]​*


LOL U FUCKIN *** GO ASLEEP! SO U HITTIN UP SALAZ ON SUNDAY OR WUT? GO TO UR CORNER AND MAKE ME MY FERIA SLUT! LOL


----------



## phatphord (Feb 1, 2005)

i got cream alligator in a dark green mica car



















sorry for the poor pics,the car is being stripped and rebuilt at the mo too


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WOULD RED LOOK FUNNY? 

TRYIN TO PUT A COLOR DATZ NOT TO COMMON BUT I PROBABLY END UP WIT OFF WHITE OR PEANUT BUTTER.....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

peanut butter got my vote just paint your steering colum green and maybe go with dark green carpet :dunno: just a thought break up the solid color a little


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Apr 7 2005, 10:32 PM
> *yellow? lol
> [snapback]2970820[/snapback]​*


yellow and green....john deer in the house :0


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

peanut butter


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Apr 15 2005, 03:53 AM
> *WOULD RED LOOK FUNNY?
> 
> TRYIN TO PUT A COLOR DATZ NOT TO COMMON BUT I PROBABLY END UP WIT OFF WHITE OR PEANUT BUTTER.....
> [snapback]3003608[/snapback]​*


kinda look funny, but do what you like your style


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

Peanut butter 

with jam piping :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

very light cream would look nice, or like evan said, go with green carpet or dash pieces. or like joe said hot pink and rainbow piping. :cheesy:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 20 2005, 04:21 PM
> *very light cream would look nice, or like evan said, go with green carpet or dash pieces. or like joe said hot pink and rainbow piping.  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3027296[/snapback]​*


U AND JOE CAN KEEP DA HOT PINK AND RAINBOW PIPIN.... :roflmao:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Do the red and green and be first in line for all the Christmas parades. :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i have all tan leather in mine..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Apr 15 2005, 05:53 AM
> *WOULD RED LOOK FUNNY?
> 
> TRYIN TO PUT A COLOR DATZ NOT TO COMMON BUT I PROBABLY END UP WIT OFF WHITE OR PEANUT BUTTER.....
> [snapback]3003608[/snapback]​*



USE A PEARL WHITE....LIKE IN THE OLD IMPALA BY DAVID GONZALES IN THE ICE CUBE VIDEO


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Apr 21 2005, 02:58 PM
> *Do the red and green and be first in line for all the Christmas parades. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3032024[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## jdelrioak47 (Mar 1, 2005)

bone


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

do this as your interior :biggrin:


----------



## Purple_Base (Feb 14, 2004)

I like white...hard to take care of but it makes the car look clean


----------



## MIL TOWN HUSTLA (Mar 21, 2004)

WHITE AND GREEN CHECKERS


----------



## stillridinclean (Dec 5, 2004)

With that color being a darker green I would go with a light green for the interior :thumbsup:


----------



## apachez2 (Mar 28, 2005)

....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

COOL THANX EVERY1 SO FAR GOIN PEANUT BUTTER HEREZ MY RIDE PAINTED 2 WEEKZ AGO :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Apr 27 2005, 08:43 PM
> *do this as your interior :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SHHHHHHHHHHH! :biggrin: DATZ IN DA TRUNK


----------



## richierich1dub (Apr 24, 2005)

i think u should go with the lime green o a shade that matches.....green...eva1 uses whitye or peanut b


----------

